# my CPEES result



## boo (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my CPEES result and they said for ABET the identified deficiency is: 8 semester credit in math. And basic science.

Can somebody please explain to me what that means?

I should go to college and take those 8 credit class or my board (AZ) will accept me with that deficiency to sit the exam room.


----------

